# Reparación receptor multibanda MARC NR82-F1 y algunos cambios estéticos.



## tiago (May 7, 2018)

Hola, Estaba añadiendo un condensador electrolítico de 2.200 uF a la salida de alimentación del puente de diodos porque el audio sacaba un poco de rizado de fondo, es lógico para los años que tiene el aparato que los electrolíticos estén un poco secos.
Hasta ese momento no había otra pega con el aparato, solamente una antena telescópica partida que estaba en fase de restauración.

El caso es que despues de soldar el condensador, decido comprobar si el audio había mejorado y mi sorpresa fué la siguiente:
Las bandas de FM, VHF y UHF funcionan correctamentamente, pero las de AM: SW, MW Y tres más de SW ya no se escuchan.
Por el altavoz se puede oir un soplido lejano y un "Hmmmmmmm...." sordo y constante.
Parece que algo se ha estropeado quizá al aplicar la punta del soldador al circuito de alimentación de 12V. Apunto que es un soldador por inducción que quizá por ello haya introducido en el circuito alguna señal perjudicial para algún componente.

Dejo el esquema del aparato y a ver si me podéis orientar por donde comenzar a resolver el problema.
De un mal menor he ido a parar al desastre  

Debo anotar que por descuido el aparato estaba en marcha con el volumen bajado en ese momento, puede que no sea importante, pero es lo que hay.

EDICIÓN:​Añado la segunda parte del manual con las secciones de VHF y UHF por si son de utilidad.
El archivo es borroso pero no lo consigo con mejor calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Que linda


----------



## smoke (May 7, 2018)

Por lo que se aprecia, la entrada y el oscilador son comunes a todas las bandas, pero los detectores estan separados por lo que es posible que el discriminador de FM funcione pero no lo haga el de AM o de envolvente. Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 8, 2018)

Creo que he encontrado el problema.
Parece que al cerrar el aparato he aplastado y partido algunos componentes con el canuto de uno de los tornillos. Voy a iniciar la sustitución.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Uhh que rabia cuando uno la embarra 

No entendiste mi video . . .  ¿ Y las fotos ?


----------



## ricbevi (May 8, 2018)

Tiene hasta detector de producto para recibir BLU...muy lindo chiche.

Espero que lo puedas solucionar.

Ric.


----------



## tiago (May 9, 2018)

Hola, subiré fotos en cuanto retome el caso.
No entendía lo del video cancioncita, creía que me estabas tirando los tejos 

Ric, es cierto, he podido escuchar a la perfección transmisiones en banda lateral en frecuencias decamétricas.
Super-divertido el trastito.


----------



## tiago (May 10, 2018)

Bueno, solucionado.
Por alguna razón el eje del potenciómetro de RF Gain está roto, creo que al quitar el embellecedor para desmontar el aparato ha debido romperse.
Siempre dejo los potenciómetros al mínimo cuando vuelvo a montar los embellecedores, y el de RF Gain giraba sin fin.
Lo he sustituido y ahora le puedo dar ganancia que al parecer había quedado al mínimo.

Cosas que pasan.
Un par de resistencias rotas al cerrar una tapa, que he sustituido también.
Unas fotos hechas con el teléfono mientras le daba una limpieza, los conmutadores de bandas tienen algunas marcas que alguien dejó al sacar los embellecedores.
Ahora funciona al 100%






Dejo adjuntos,  enlaces a una revista de la época con un artículo sobre éste aparato, y al manual de usuario.

Voy a hacer algunos cambios estéticos, como se puede ver he cambiado algunos de los embellecedores de los controles con piezas que conservan el estilo de la época, un proceso que no resulta en ningún caso destructivo, y es absolutamente reversible. Abajo, con el embellecedor de BFO recién sustituido aprovechando el cambio de potenciómetro.

El problema puntual era que el tipo de embellecedores originales encajan a presión sobre el eje del potenciómetro, mientras los que le estoy poniendo encajan, fijan y ajustan mediante tornillo.
La dificultad era que el tornillo de fijación del embellecedor que quería montar sobre el mando de BFO quedaba fuera del alcance del eje debido a que el vástago quedaba corto y no alcanjzaba al tornillo, para ello he prolongado la longitud añadiendo un trozo de plástico de un potenciómetro roto, limado por los lados, para que encaje en la hendidura del vástago del potenciómetro del aparato y prolongando la longitud de éste.
De tal forma el tornillo del nuevo embellecedor pude apretar sobre ésta prolongación y quedar fijado.
La prolongación ha quedado ajustada y firme con una suave presión, sin pegamentos ni añadidos.




Salút.


----------

